
Searching for Good Neural Networks with Neuroevolution - xcodevn
https://eng.uber.com/deep-neuroevolution/
======
mark_l_watson
I wrote about this in my book ‘C++ Power Paradigms’ that I wrote about 25
years ago. I devoted a very long chapter to an implementation I called Vari-
Gene where I started by using a small number of bits to represent weight
parameters and slowly increased the number of bits per weight. At the time, I
had lunch with John Koza and we discussed my idea. He said that it was a net
idea but that it wouldn’t scale. He was correct, I never was able to train a
large recurrent net. BTW, I didn’t see any source code and data mentioned in
the first linked article. Any links?

